# New Desk Build (Build Log)



## InVal3d (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello Everyone!

Just thought I'd share my journey on doing a custom desk mod build. this is my 2nd go around at doing one of these. I am happy with my 1st one I built, I just know where the flaws are and want to better myself and build a better one! I'll be posting the build updates at least weekly. I work long hour so don't get to do much working on the desk until Sundays when I'm off. If you guys have any question just hit me up. Hope you enjoy!

Posted 1-7-20

First step was to put together 2 4x8 MDF boards with biscuits and wood glue then let it sit for the night to dry up. I had to use 4 straps to tighten the boards together for a tight fit and to make sure the boards didn't slip apart 





Next day I unstrapped it all and drew out the layout of the bottom of the main desk and started cutting it out and got this....Not the easiest thing to maneuver a 8x8 MDF board to cut around, pretty heavy lol. 









After cutting it out I drew the layout of where I wanted to put the main walls up. I didn't take any pics of this cause i forgot. But this is the after math of drawing it out and then making some of the walls. I decided to change up the walls to a better more stable way as you'll see later on. This is the first way I did it though. 






The next day I started to work on it I just wasn't satisfied with how the walls just seems flimsy and honestly looked crappy to me. So I took a minute and looked at it and decided to go a different route and this is the aftermath. I think it looks way better then what it did. The pictures below are from 2 days of changing the walls up and measuring and cutting all the other boards for the desk and putting it all together. I used a router to cut out the holes instead of the previous method of cutting strips out and screwing them together. 











MORE TO COME!


----------



## InVal3d (Jan 10, 2020)

Had some time tonight so started the legs area


----------



## Hyderz (Jan 10, 2020)

looks cool, that mdf looks quite thick
i dont even want to think how heavy it is lol.
careful hope you dont strain your back when moving it


----------



## InVal3d (Jan 11, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> looks cool, that mdf looks quite thick
> i dont even want to think how heavy it is lol.
> careful hope you dont strain your back when moving it


Yea its 3/4" MDF, Its gonna be heavy lol


----------



## InVal3d (Jan 28, 2020)

Got a little more work done on the desk here's some progress pictures. I rounded the edges of the desk so its more comfortable to rest your arms and made some of the brackets.

Shot of the bracket for the CDROM drive and the fans for the right side of the desk. I rounded over the edges for the fan bracket so when I lay the fiberglass down it should be a smoother corner.








Heres teh left side of the desk where the extra USB mount is and the left side fans


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2020)

Very interested to see how this turns out, looks really good so far


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 29, 2020)

watching this.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks interesting, keep up the good work


----------



## londiste (Jan 29, 2020)

Do you have a full layout/drawings for it or are you figuring some of it out as you go?
Using screws to put it together?
Is there going to be a glass at the top? 
Are you planning on some type of integrated VESA mount(s) for monitor(s)?


----------



## InVal3d (Jan 31, 2020)

londiste said:


> Do you have a full layout/drawings for it or are you figuring some of it out as you go?
> Using screws to put it together?
> Is there going to be a glass at the top?
> Are you planning on some type of integrated VESA mount(s) for monitor(s)?


I had a drawing for it, But that's before I decided to fiberglass so now I'm kinda winging the design in my head.
Yes I'm using screws and wood glue to hold it all together and the fiberglass will give it a little extra strength I'm sure.
Yes there will be a glass top. I'm going to router a 1/4" groove so the glass can sit in it. It'll be two piece glass top cut down the center.
For the monitor mounts I am going to wall mount them. I have 3 monitors atm. The center monitor I might have to make a mount for it since it'll be a decent bit away from the wall itself



Countryside said:


> Looks interesting, keep up the good work


Thanks

I got some more work done tonight. Finished with all the brackets for the outer park of the desk and went ahead and started the cloth and resin part. I have to do it in sections since the desk in kinda big.

Here's a pic of all the brackets




The fleecing process










And some images with some resin on it









phill said:


> Very interested to see how this turns out, looks really good so far


Thanks


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 31, 2020)

InVal3d said:


> I had a drawing for it, But that's before I decided to fiberglass so now I'm kinda winging the design in my head.
> Yes I'm using screws and wood glue to hold it all together and the fiberglass will give it a little extra strength I'm sure.
> Yes there will be a glass top. I'm going to router a 1/4" groove so the glass can sit in it. It'll be two piece glass top cut down the center.
> For the monitor mounts I am going to wall mount them. I have 3 monitors atm. The center monitor I might have to make a mount for it since it'll be a decent bit away from the wall itself
> ...


If you sell one I'd be interested


----------



## InVal3d (Jan 31, 2020)

Got the other side done. Time for it to dry and then ill get the back tomorrow and hopefully start to lay some fiberglass


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 21, 2020)

Subbed. Looking neat. 

Seen a similar process used to make custom door cards. Fabric stretched over a frame then resin used to make it a rigid structure. Cool technique.


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 24, 2020)

Soooooo........  what's happenin


----------



## InVal3d (Feb 24, 2020)

MaDhAtt3R said:


> Soooooo........  what's happenin


Nothing new atm. Been too dang cold in my garage to work on it and been busy with work and family stuff.  Sorry but soon as I have something new I'll post!


----------



## InVal3d (May 18, 2020)

Hey everyone! I'm finally back at it again. Sorry its been so long with this build. With everything that has been going on in the world its been hard to find sometime to work on it. I was able to get some of my first layer of fiberglass down on half the desk. Either sometime this week or weekend I'll finish the other side. Here are some of the pics, Enjoy!


----------



## InVal3d (May 19, 2020)

Finished the 1st layer of fiberglass and cut out some of the component holes on the dried side.


----------



## InVal3d (May 22, 2020)

Started some of the bondo work


----------



## InVal3d (May 24, 2020)

Did some more bondo and sanding today.


----------

